# Celery Cola ?



## Uncle_Jarvis (Feb 22, 2012)

Can anyone tell me about this bottle. Its my first from this company. 

 Also what years and variation of bottles are there ? There is not too much information I can find about it but know at least a few of you folks can give me some insight. 

 thanks 



 heres a pic


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 22, 2012)

Hey Dave,

 Sometimes a picture is worth a thousand words, and sometimes...

 What does the embossing say on that guy?

 Here's an old thread: https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-132378/mpage-1/tm.htm#178843 Here's a little Birmingham HISTORY.


----------



## Uncle_Jarvis (Feb 22, 2012)

Cool. thanks for the links. 

 lmao! the fist paragraph of one of the links is crazy ..geeeeze [&:]

 "Celery-Cola was a celery-flavored soft drink created in 1887 by James Mayfield and manufactured in Birmingham by his Celery-Cola Company from 1899 to 1910, when the Pure Food and Drug Administration successfully prosecuted the company for unhealthful amounts of cocaine and caffeine in its beverages. " 



 As for the bottle pictured, It says Celery Cola Bottling Co. Danville Va 

 I actually do not even have the bottle in my possession yet as I just made the purchase an hour ago. This pic is from the original sales listing. I like it though. The embossing reminds me of the vertical script Wisconsin ss coke bottle variant. 




> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> Hey Dave,
> 
> ...


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 22, 2012)

"Dennis Smith with his Celery Cola display." From.

Dennis /celerycola's site. I expect Dennis may come around pretty soon...


----------



## CreekWalker (Feb 22, 2012)

There are a few here Tenn. I believe that may be a rare one. Wonder if Dennis has one, not in the display!


----------



## Uncle_Jarvis (Feb 22, 2012)

wowww... what a nice collection. soo many variations. .

 I love that blue glass lead seam sign. ."I want it" !! []



 Dennis was the person who recently brought this brand to my attention. Yes . I'd love for him to chime in.


----------



## epackage (Feb 22, 2012)

Considering this post from "4 YEARS AGO" I'm guessing Dennis either has it or is well aware of this bottle....[]


 I have over three hundred bottles and advertising items in my Celery Soda collection. There were hundreds of different companies making some variation of Celery Soda from the 1880s to the present. The flavors varied widely. 

 Dr. Brown's Cel-Ray is a Celery Tonic which was most popular in New York and New England although I have items in my collection from other places like Mississippi and Louisiana. They had a lot of competition especially in New York City area and Boston. Celery Phosphate was a variation popular across the North. Celery Cream was a celery/vanilla combo similar to Cream Soda. Celery=Cola was a caramel-colored drink similar in taste to Coca-Cola. There was even a celery/alfalfa combo called Alfa-Celo sold briefly in California around World War I. 

 Often I give away sample tastes of Cel-Ray when I exhibit my Celery Soda collection at a bottle show. Some hate it and some like it enough to ask for more. 

 Here's a partial list. 

 Alabama 
 Celery=Cola 

 Arkansas 
 Celery=Cola 

 Arizona 
 Hulettâ€™s Celery Phosphate 
 Celery-Vig 
 Thomasâ€™ Celery Phosphate 

 California 
 Alfa-Celo 
 Celery=Cola 
 Brownâ€™s Celery & Phosphate 
 Dr. Carpenterâ€™s Celery Phosphate 
 Imperial Celery & Phosphate 
 Pioneer Celery Phosphate 
 Smithâ€™s Celery & Phosphate 
 Sarsaparilla & Celery 
 Osgoodâ€™s Celery Phosphate 
 Murrayâ€™s Celery Phosphate 
 Celery Beer 
 O-Celery 
 Malto-Celery 
 Owl Celery Phosphate 
 Cel-Pho 
 Yosemite Celery Phosphate 
 Cel-Reo 
 Celery Soda 
 Dr. Brownâ€™s Cel-Ray 

 Colorado 
 Celery=Cola 

 Delaware 
 Celery=Cola 

 Florida 
 Celery=Cola 
 Celo 

 Georgia 
 Celery=Cola 
 Celery Coca 
 Celery Pepsin 

 Iowa 
 Sedgwick & Smith Celery Tonic 
 Celo 

 Idaho 
 High Ball Chaser 

 Illinois 
 Celery=Cola 
 Olympic Celery 
 Hot Beef & Celery 
 Celery & Iron 
 Celery Tonic 
 Celery Cream 
 Celery Phosphate 
 Richelieu Celery Phosphate 
 Celery Royal 

 Indiana 
 Kolatona 
 Celery=Cola 

 Kansas 
 Celery=Cola 

 Kentucky 
 Cel-Tol 
 Celery Phos 
 Reedâ€™s Celery Phos 
 Celo 

 Louisiana 
 Celery=Cola 
 Celery 
 Celery Tonic 
 Celery & Iron 
 Arnyâ€™s Dicky Bird Celery 
 Roseâ€™s Celery Phosphate 
 Silvertide Celery 
 Champagne Celery 
 Cascade Celery 

 Massachusetts 
 Celery=Cola 
 Celerina 
 Celery Cream 
 Bernhard Celery Tonic 
 Goulding Celery Tonic 
 Celery Phosphate 
 Blue Seal Celery 

 Maryland 
 Celery=Cola 

 Michigan 
 Celery Phosphate 
 Celery=Cola 
 Celery-Ade 
 Celerytone 
 Bee Brand Celery 
 Kolatona 

 Minnesota 
 Bromo Celery 

 Missouri 
 Celery=Cola 
 Orin-Kola 
 Celery Phosphate 

 Mississippi 
 Jarvisâ€™ Celery Tonic 
 Lakeâ€™s Celery 
 Celery Phosphate 
 Arnyâ€™s Celery 
 Sumrall Celery 
 Celery 

 Montana 
 Brownâ€™s Celery & Phosphate 

 Nebraska 
 Celo 

 Nevada 
 Brownâ€™s Celery & Phospahte 
 Smithâ€™s Celery & Phosphate 

 New Hampshire 
 Mar-Vo 

 New Jersey 
 Singerâ€™s Celery Beverage 
 Brownâ€™s Celery & Phosphate 
 Brookdale Celery 
 Williams Celery 
 Celery=Cola 
 Celery Tonic 
 Zimmerman Celery Tonic 

 New York 
 Celery=Cola 
 Celery Fizz 
 Celery Flavor 
 Celery Soda 
 Celery Tonic 
 LaGrassa & Rosenfeld Celery Tonic 
 LaGrassa Celery Tonic 
 LaGrassa Celery 
 DeLisserâ€™s Celery Tonic 
 Dr. Steinâ€™s Celery 
 Celery Phosphate 
 Celery 
 Houseâ€™s Cream of Celery 
 Gordon & Levine Celery Tonic 
 Hammerâ€™s Celery Soda 
 Dr. Reissâ€™ Celery 
 Myer 1890 Celery 
 Jacobâ€™s Celery Tonic 
 IXL Celery 
 Cross Bay Celery 
 Kirsch Celery Soda 
 True Fruit Celery Tonic 
 Kola Cella 
 Seelyâ€™s Cream Celery 
 Wannamaker Celery Phosphate 
 Ferro-Celerine 
 Dr. Brownâ€™s Celery Tonic 
 Dr Brownâ€™s Cel-Ray 
 Briarcliff Celery Beverage 

 North Carolina 
 Celery=Cola 
 Cel-I-Ko 
 Celery Tonic 
 Celery Phosphate 
 Celio Cola 

 North Dakota 
 Kolatona 

 Ohio 
 Kolatona 
 Celery=Cola 
 Celery Nerve Tonic 
 Celo 

 Oklahoma 
 Celerazone 

 Oregon 
 Celro-Kola 


 Pennsylvania 
 Celery=Cola 
 Bikola 
 Blue Anchor Celery 
 Power Celery 
 Celery Phos 
 Celery 

 South Carolina 
 Celery=Cola 
 Phos-Pho-Celery 

 South Dakota 
 Celery=Cola 

 Tennessee 
 Celery=Cola 
 Celery-Ade 
 Cel-Cel-Cer 
 Co-Ko-Celery 

 Texas 
 Celery=Cola 
 Celery Champagne 
 Celery Koke 
 Celery Tonic 
 Union Celery & Iron 
 Star Celery & Iron 

 Utah 
 Brownâ€™s Celery & Phosphate 

 Virginia 
 Celery=Cola 

 Washington 
 Celery 
 Celery Punch 
 Hot Celery Phosphate 

 Wisconsin 
 Konga Kola 
 Celery Cream 
 Celo 
 Osce Kola 

 West Virginia 
 Celery=Cola 

 AUSTRALIA 
 Celery=Cola 

 CUBA 
 Celery=Cola 

 CANADA 
 Celery=Cola 
 Dr. Brownâ€™s Cel-Ray 
 Drewryâ€™s Celery-Kola


----------



## fanboy (Feb 23, 2012)

My Danville, Va Celery Cola has a light green color to it; vs your clear version. I think the green tint is more common.

 I would love to see a picture of a Canadian Celery Cola bottle! (As from the old post that was just quoted)

 Chris


----------



## epackage (Feb 23, 2012)

I believe the Singer's from NJ he mentions above is this paper label, which is a half gallon on the right missing it's neck label...


----------



## Uncle_Jarvis (Feb 23, 2012)

epackage: thank you for the very informative post. I would love to grab some of those bottles too. I think Im going to start collecting this Celery=Cola and a few off brands of it also now. I blame you guys for getting me into it.  [] 

 great... just as I started getting an extensive collection of uncommon/rare ss cokes now this. Im not going to have anywhere to display all these goodies in the coming future. lol


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 23, 2012)

This must be what people refer to as 'stealing ones thunder'. I doubt that smurf1 or jim boy knows squat about Celery Colas, but plenty of how to look like they do.


 .......at the expense of Dennis.


----------



## Uncle_Jarvis (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm sure they know more than me. [8D]


 Anything I can learn from you guys/gals is much appreciated as this is the main site I go to for information and sharing things I pick up along the way. 






> ORIGINAL:  OsiaBoyce
> 
> This must be what people refer to as 'stealing ones thunder'. I doubt that smurf1 or jim boy knows squat about Celery Colas, but plenty of how to look like they do.
> 
> ...


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 23, 2012)

Yes Uncle J, but plagiarism is not knowledge.[]


----------



## epackage (Feb 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  OsiaBoyce
> 
> .......at the expense of Dennis.


 You sir are a complete MORON, don't you have some NAZI stuff to do in other peoples posts Hitler??

 You're right though all I know about Celery is from the Legend Himself, which is why I started my post with...

 "Considering this post from "4 YEARS AGO" I'm guessing Dennis either has it or is well aware of this bottle...."


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 23, 2012)

Can you carry on an intelligent convesation w/out calling people names?

 I know you don't have the ability to debate an issue..........but this come on.


----------



## epackage (Feb 23, 2012)

You feel the need to attack me for helping on a post and you want me to listen to you, my words speak for where I stand on you and the type of person I believe you are.  

 You even felt the need to come into an unrelated post, that had nothing to do with you and inject your special brand of stupidity into it for no reason at all, instead of adding to the conversation, again...


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  OsiaBoyce
> 
> This must be what people refer to as 'stealing ones thunder'. I doubt that smurf1 or jim boy knows squat about Celery Colas, but plenty of how to look like they do.
> 
> ...


 

 And a giant snot rocket to you too, Patsy,

 You're completely correct. I have never held a Celery=Cola in my hands. I know basically what I've learned about them in these pages. I directed Uncle Jarvis to Dennis' site, and another, in an attempt to give him some information.

 No one is trying to steal Dennis' thunder. We know he is *the man* for all things Celery=Cola.

 Kinda like how you're becoming the Miss Manners of A-BN.


----------



## epackage (Feb 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The guy, or should I say child, just keeps showing his TRUE COLORS Surf...


----------



## epackage (Feb 23, 2012)

Uncle Jarvis I want to apologize for your post being sidetracked, hopefully Dennis will see the post and chime in soon. He is the real authority, I was just trying to help...Jim


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  OsiaBoyce
> 
> Can you carry on an intelligent convesation w/out calling people names?
> 
> I know you don't have the ability to debate an issue..........but this come on.


 
 Knock, knock, Patsy,

 This was your lead off gambit:



> ORIGINAL:  OsiaBoyce
> 
> This must be what people refer to as 'stealing ones thunder'. I doubt that smurf1 or jim boy knows squat about Celery Colas, but plenty of how to look like they do.
> 
> ...


 
 I've seen Dennis signed on to the site since UJ first posted. For whatever reason, he has chosen not to enter the discussion as of yet.

 Tell me, All Knowing Patsy, how is it that you invoke the word "plagiarism" when clearly all sources, including Dennis, were credited.

 We've all had many a look at your "debating" style. Speaking only for myself, I always get a kick outta yer horse feathers.



> ORIGINAL:  OsiaBoyce
> 
> Peroid.


 
 Here's another example of some of Mr. Smith's Celery=Cola scholarship,  RITE CHEER.

 Patsy, poor Patsy, all you've contributed to this thread, and many others, is bile. You might look into that...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 23, 2012)

I feel the heat radiating from my screen. The Bomb is ready to drop[:-]


----------



## celerycola (Feb 23, 2012)

*Did Somebody Say Celery Cola ?*

I haven't been ignoring the thread (well, some of it). I'm getting ready to move next week and have been crazy busy packing up my five thousand Celery=Cola bottles, signs, etc. (Actually about three hundred but it seems like more when I'm wrapping each one and putting it in the box)

 And after all the fabulous things said I think whatever I could add would be a letdown.

 I've been collecting soda bottles over forty years and bought and sold a lot of bottles I wish I still had. What I've never let go are the Celery=Cola bottles. It had an interesting history with the connection to Coca-Cola inventor Doc Pemberton and all the espionage, murder, sex, and related lawsuits. Yes, you read that right. 

 I've written several books on Coca-Cola Imitators and am working on a history of Celery=Cola and a separate book on all the soft drinks brought into court by Coke. I buy a lot of Coke Imitator bottles for illustrations in the book and have a bunch for sale if you're looking for something specific. 

 I probably won't be on the forum very much until mid-March when I catch up after the move. I do have some of my Celery=Cola bottles pictured at:

 http://www.kolawars.com/celerycola.html


----------



## celerycola (Feb 23, 2012)

*RE: Did Somebody Say Celery Cola ?*

Here's a display I put on at the 2008 National Bottle Show with about half of my collection. That was all I could fit in a space 8 feet wide.

 http://kolawars.com/york08.jpg


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 23, 2012)

*RE: Did Somebody Say Celery Cola ?*

Yea, ya know, riding down the road a while ago I thought to myself.........."Ya know he did give credit to Dennis" and I was wrong to use the word plagiriasm. For once in my life I was wrong.

 Still, I was right you know zero about the subject, but it is nice to make ones feel like you do.

  I guess that is what it takes to ride your high horse?


----------



## epackage (Feb 23, 2012)

*RE: Did Somebody Say Celery Cola ?*

Yeah, I posted that I copied something from a post by Dennis to help anyway I could, and that's somehow me "acting like I know"....Wow...


----------



## epackage (Feb 23, 2012)

*RE: Did Somebody Say Celery Cola ?*

I'm done with this post, no more responses needed, Dennis weighed in and it's clear what Fatty Cakes agenda is......Uncle Jarvis I hope I was a help, good luck with your future Celeries buddy....Jim[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 23, 2012)

*RE: Did Somebody Say Celery Cola ?*



> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Yeah, I posted that I copied something from a post by Dennis to help anyway I could, and that's somehow me "acting like I know"....Wow...


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 23, 2012)

*RE: Did Somebody Say Celery Cola ?*






 Hello Dennis,

 Good luck with the move. The packing has gotta be a huge task. Thank your scholarly stars.

 I hope you don't feel as if your missing any "thunder" from the likes of me or Jim. 

 From this partial glimpse, I see that you sit as Zeus upon the World of Celery.

 I always look forward to your posts because I know I'm damn sure gonna learn something. Thank you for the research and the scholarship.

 I wish I could load up on your books. but gotta fill that tank, alas.


----------



## flasherr (Feb 23, 2012)

*RE: Did Somebody Say Celery Cola ?*



> I've written several books on Coca-Cola Imitators and am working on a history of Celery=Cola and a separate book on all the soft drinks brought into court by Coke. I buy a lot of Coke Imitator bottles for illustrations in the book and have a bunch for sale if you're looking for something specific.


 
 What books have you written? Where are they available? Always looking for new soda book


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 23, 2012)

*RE: Did Somebody Say Celery Cola ?*



> ORIGINAL:  OsiaBoyce
> 
> Yea, ya know, riding down the road a while ago I thought to myself.........."Ya know he did give credit to Dennis" and I was wrong to use the word plagiriasm. For once in my life I was wrong.
> 
> ...


 
 Patsy, old sport,

 I'm not exactly sure to whom you're speaking, as you've replied to Dennis. *"For once in my life I was wrong."* This simply can't be the case.

 You'll have to help decipher this next bit.



> ORIGINAL:  OsiaBoyce
> 
> Still, I was right you know zero about the subject, but it is nice to make ones feel like you do.


 
 I got the attempted put down, but you're incoherent after that 2nd comma. Your "debating" slip is showing.

 Still, it is touching that, this first time, you've admitted to being wrong. You do yourself no favors in the debate, with that stream of unconsciousness style.


----------



## celerycola (Feb 23, 2012)

*RE: Did Somebody Say Celery Cola ?*

I'm glad the subject of Celery=Cola came up and some of the old posts were brought back out. This forum is about sharing information and making friends with fellow collectors. I'm happy for the friends I've made, the bottles I've traded,  and even happier when I get to meet one of you guys in person. 


> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> 
> Good luck with the move. The packing has gotta be a huge task. Thank your scholarly stars.
> ...


----------



## celerycola (Feb 23, 2012)

*RE: Did Somebody Say Celery Cola ?*

www.kolawars.com


> ORIGINAL:  flasherr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 23, 2012)

*RE: Did Somebody Say Celery Cola ?*

You're a class act, Dennis..! []


----------



## celerycola (Feb 23, 2012)

*RE: Did Somebody Say Celery Cola ?*

It takes a lot of people contributing to make this forum work. I learn from you guys every day.


> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> You're a class act, Dennis..! []


----------



## Uncle_Jarvis (Feb 24, 2012)

*RE: Did Somebody Say Celery Cola ?*

Dennis , you have an out of this world collection. Much respect to the time and efforts you have involved yourself. I will buy your book once your done. 

 Do you have any input on my first Celery Cola on the first post? I snagged it up for $11 and have no idea what price ranges are acceptable for these bottles. 

 thanks


----------



## sodapops (Feb 24, 2012)

*RE: Did Somebody Say Celery Cola ?*

Took the words right out of my mouth. DITTO


> ORIGINAL:  celerycola
> 
> It takes a lot of people contributing to make this forum work. I learn from you guys every day.
> 
> ...


----------



## TJSJHART (Feb 26, 2012)

*RE: Did Somebody Say Celery Cola ?*

ONE THING I LEARNED IF YOU ARE OFF LINE FOR AWHILE , WE MOVED AND IT WASN'T FUN,,   WE LIVE IN SUN CITY NOW,WELL THE E-MAIL BOX WAS OVERFLOWIN WITH POSTS AND MAIL FROM PEP'S WONDERIN WHAT HAPPENED  THE FORUM NOTICES WERE GREAT,,,,SO MUCH TO SEE AND CATCH UP ON.........I FOR GOT   I WENT TO THE PHX. BOTTLE SHOW GOT A KILLER DEAL ON OVER 28 ACL BOTTLES ...THERE ARE ONLY 5 THAT I ALREADY HAVE ...AS SOON AS I GET THEIR GROUP PHOTOS THEY WILL BE POSTED. SORRY ABOUT POSTIN THIS HERE BUT....O WELL


----------



## ncbred (Feb 26, 2012)

*RE: Did Somebody Say Celery Cola ?*

Where ya moving to Dennis?  Little further down south this time?


----------



## celerycola (Feb 26, 2012)

*RE: Did Somebody Say Celery Cola ?*

Actually further North about one block.


> ORIGINAL:  ncbred
> 
> Where ya moving to Dennis?Â  Little further down south this time?


----------

